# [Gelöst] PC bekommt nicht vollständige Internetgeschwindigkeit



## iForZa (22. Februar 2020)

*[Gelöst] PC bekommt nicht vollständige Internetgeschwindigkeit*

Hallo zusammen,

nach mehrstündigen Testen und Lesen von Forenbeiträgen habe ich es leider noch nicht geschafft mein Problem zu lösen.

Es ist wie folgt:
Ich hab über Unitymedia einen Vertrag mit 400 Mbit Download. Soweit so gut.  Die "neue" Connect Box von Vodafone steht im Erdgeschoss und ist per 25m Cat 5e-LAN Kabel mit einer Fritz!Box 7490 im 1. Stock verbunden, die dort ein neues Netzwerk aufspannt.

Sämtliche Geräte, egal ob per WLAN oder LAN bekommen die volle Bandbreite. Egal, ob sie eine Verbindung mit der Connect Box oder Fritz!Box haben.
Also gemessen knapp 430 Mbit. Mal mehr, mal weniger, ihr kennt das.
Lediglich mein PC der an einer weiteren LAN-Kabel-Strecke liegt, bekommt laut speedtest.net immer nur knapp 180 Mbit.

Ich hab heute mal meinen  Mitbewohner gefragt und er hat sein PC mal an mein LAN Kabel angeschlossen. Siehe da, er bekommt die volle Bandbreite mit 430 Mbit. Nun stecke ich wieder meinen PC dran und es wieder nicht das erwünschte Ergebnis.

Wenn ich nun etwas downloade, sei es bei Steam oder woanders bekomme ich Downloadraten um die 35 MB/s, was ja mehr ist als der gemessene Wert von 180 Mbit. Aber immer noch nicht die volle Bandbreite.

Mein PC ist neu, hat aber die alten Festplatten und Netzteil drin. Hier war Windows schon drauf installiert. Ich musste lediglich durch den Hardwaretausch einen neuen Key eingeben.

Ich vermute ganz stark, dass es an Windows liegt, da mein vorheriger PC mit anderem Mainboard (also auch anderen Netzwerkadapter) genau das gleiche Problem hatte, ich mir aber damals keine Gedanken gemacht habe.

Ich hab sämtliche Netwerktreiber neuinstalliert,
ich habe den Windows Defender deaktiviert,
ich habe den Intel Treiber Assistenten drüber laufen lassen,
ich habe auch bereits einige Einträge in der Registry geändert (die anscheinend die Bandbreiteneinschränkung aufheben sollen),
ich habe den Netzwerkadapter konfiguriert und sämtliche Energiesparmaßnahmen ausgeschaltet bzw. das System auf volle Leistung gestellt.
Die Übertragungsraten sind alle mit 1 Gbit/s angegeben. Egal ob im Router oder im Netzwerkcenter.
Es sind keine LAN Anschlüsse gedrosselt, nichts.
Auch alte Treiber vom vorherigen Mainboard habe ich gelöscht.
Ich besitze kein zusätzliches Virenprogramm.
Im BIOS kann man nichts grundlegend verändern für den LAN Anschluss. Lediglich, ob er an oder aus ist.
Der Task-Manager oder der Ressourcen-Monitor zeigt nicht außergewöhnliches an. Es gibt kein Programm, welches das Internet stark nutzt.
PowerShell spuckt nichts aus
CMD-Befehl hat eine Fehlerquote von 0.

Ich habe keine unbedingte Lust mein Windows neu aufzusetzen, vermute aber, dass das die Lösung evtl. herbeibringen wird, wenn ich die Festplatte neu formatiere. Aber evtl. habt ihr ja noch eine Idee für mich, was ich ändern kann, um das System vielleicht auch ohne Neu-Aufsatz auf die volle Geschwindigkeit zu bringen.

Mein Rechner enthält folgendes:
- CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
- Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 590
- RAM: G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit
- SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB (hier befindet sich Windows)
- Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2 TB
- Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX
- Netzteil: bequiet! E9-CM-580W
-OS: Windows 10 64-bit Professional

Linux habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber da ich ein Hardwaredefekt komplett ausschließen kann, würde mir die Info eh nichts bringen, ich will ja bei Windows 10 bleiben.

Wenn ich Windows neu aufsetze sollte ich dann am besten gleich beide Festplatten formatieren oder reicht es nur die mit Betriebssystem platt zu machen?
Beide Speicher sind relativ ausgereizt, deswegen will ich mir den Stress nicht geben, will aber dadurch dass ich streame etc. meine baldige 1 Gbit Leitung von Vodafone nutzen können.

Wenn jemand noch einen Rat hat, wäre ich sehr erfreut. Wenn euch noch Informationen fehlen, einfach fragen.

Gelöst! Wie einfach das war... Habe in diesem Programm die Geschwindigkeit hochgestellt und Einstellungen auf optimal gestellt. Zack. Es läuft. TCP Optimizer | heise Download


----------



## Querillia (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: [GelÃ¶st] PC bekommt nicht vollstÃ¤ndige Internetgeschwindigkeit*

Ich kann dir dabei nicht helfen aber ich habe das Selbe Problem im Browser egal Welcher.. bekomm ich nur noch 180.000 ca wenn ich was Downloade lade ich sofern es Steam usw hergibt derzeit mit 63MB/s müsste ja eig das Doppelte bei rauskommen  bei einer 1Gbit aber naja besser als nichts


----------



## iForZa (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: [GelÃ¶st] PC bekommt nicht vollstÃ¤ndige Internetgeschwindigkeit*

Probier mal den TCP Optimizer und schau ob es etwas bei dir ändert. Das Programm scheint Wunder zu wirken.


----------

